# DREAM GP Final: Masakazu Imanari vs Hideo Tokoro



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tokoro all the way :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He pulled it out!



> Round 1
> Both men fly at each other with knees, but of course, Imanari falls to his back to look for subs. Tokoro drops blistering punches from above until Imanari can catch his hands and work wrist control. They get to their feet and Imanari jumpkicks at Tokoro. Tokoro counters with a big punch that Imanari eats, but he falls back in an attempt to bait him to the floor. Tokoro follows and ends up fighting off an armbar before standing the fight back up. Tokoro circles around the outside and counters with a right straight off of an Imanari body kick. Of course, Imanari falls to the floor to grasp for a leg. Tokoro backpedals to keep it standing. He lands a few low kicks, staying just out of range of Imanari's leg dives.
> 
> Moritaka Oshiro steps between the men and issues a warning for stalling to both. Imanari tries for another jumping double kick, but Tokoro sidesteps and lands a hammerfists on Imanari's face before getting to his feet and retreating. Tokoro lands a one-two. Imanari, this time, chooses not to fall to his back to bait him to the floor. Imanari drops his hands in the hopes to goad Tokoro forward to engage him. Tokoro keeps his distance and continues to throw conservative counterpunches whenever Imanari gets close enough or when he dives to the canvas. With just under two minutes to go, Imanari jumps onto Tokoro in what looks like a bear hug. Tokoro spins Imanari into the corner and puts him on his back. Imanari works wrist control to stop the ensuing punches on the ground, but Tokoro manages to get a few in, despite this. Tokoro drops short punches for the final 20 seconds of the 10-minute opening frame.
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24424/dream-japan-gp-final-results.mma


----------

